# "Get it in"



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

My obedience teacher is going to try the Celeste Meade method of using a brick to "get it in". Jonah is actually fantastic in our obedience class and picked up his get it in after 1 session. So we are going to crank it up a notch with this method for a great left turn. Has anyone used this method? You can view it on You Tube.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks cool. I have never seen it before but it looks like a good idea.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow..I was amazed by that!!! I think I should try it with Maddie! Hmm..lots to think about! Do you guys think you could use it without a clicker??? I think the treats would work just as well w/o a clicker.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Pretty interesting--Scout and I have started trying it  Thanks for sharing...and no, I hadn't heard of it until now.



MaddieMagoo said:


> Wow..I was amazed by that!!! I think I should try it with Maddie! Hmm..lots to think about! Do you guys think you could use it without a clicker??? I think the treats would work just as well w/o a clicker.


LOL, I think a clicker can be a superstitious behavior for trainers sometimes. So, no, you don't need a clicker


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do you have a link for the youtube that shows it?
thanks!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> do you have a link for the youtube that shows it?
> thanks!


I think this is it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sD2AIrv3d0


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Wow..I was amazed by that!!! I think I should try it with Maddie! Hmm..lots to think about! Do you guys think you could use it without a clicker??? I think the treats would work just as well w/o a clicker.


You really do need a strong marker since it's a behavior you're trying to shape. I personally find that the clicker is a stronger marker for my dogs than my verbal marker, 'tho they both work.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I started today with Maddie on it..taking it in baby steps..I just need to go back and watch the video so I can see what I'm doing wrong...haha..I may just be trying to push her too much...whoops! ;P


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not using a clicker for training so I guess food and verbal praise will take it's place. Hope all goes well for those trying the method. I think the You Tube has a part 1 and part 2. Look for Celeste Meade Brick Work Get In Part 1 and Part 2.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay....the no clicker is working...good luck to everyone who is going to try this...I need to watch the vids again...haha.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

you can also search youtube for "perching"...
Fun thing to teach....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here is a link to Part 2 of this same trick:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtC2a0HZcEQ&feature=channel

Those are some beautiful Border Collies that she has.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

while it looks very interesting, I'm ashamed to admit it also looks like a WHOLE lot more work and effort than I ever put into training the Tito Monster....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's actually not as much work as it looks like. I had my 3 1/2 month puppy doing a full circle in about 20 minutes.

Jodie


----------



## glddog04 (Sep 19, 2009)

Interesting... I've seen something similar done with a corgi on a book also on you tube. There are a lot of effective ways to teach a pretty left turn. I perfer a dowl .Probably the simplest way is to run the leash behind you, keeping leash taunt pull with your right hand, food in the dogs face with your left, push(with the food) your dogs head out away from your body . Voila left turn! Repeat repeat repeat!
glddog04


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

glddog04 said:


> Interesting... I've seen something similar done with a corgi on a book also on you tube. There are a lot of effective ways to teach a pretty left turn. I perfer a dowl .Probably the simplest way is to run the leash behind you, keeping leash taunt pull with your right hand, food in the dogs face with your left, push(with the food) your dogs head out away from your body . Voila left turn! Repeat repeat repeat!
> glddog04


 Yep, we started with that and Jonah was getting it in when my left shoulder started to move back so I only pulled on the leash the first session. I think the idea with the brick method is to teach the dog to lead with its rear. I'll have to admit that I'm competitive but a very good sport about it and when it is time to start the obedience circuit I want great scores.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy said:


> I'll have to admit that I'm competitive but a very good sport about it and when it is time to start the obedience circuit I want great scores.


I hear ya, girlfriend!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's about 17 minutes more than I'm willing to spend these days 



Loisiana said:


> It's actually not as much work as it looks like. I had my 3 1/2 month puppy doing a full circle in about 20 minutes.
> 
> Jodie


----------

